# Trapping Light and Reflecting



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone ever heard of someone trapping light and reflecting it into their aquarium? Almost like using a solar panel but without bulbs?


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

I had a 10 gallon tank that I'd put a brushed silver background on. It just had cfls but the plants seemed to grow better than my other tanks. As that background was the only variable( same ferts, substrate, etc.), it must have been reflecting some light..


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Solar panels dont reflect light, they absorb it, and then convert it into instantly used or stored energy, which could power a bulb. 

I have heard of people using SolarTubes on very large aquariums. Those are Skylights that have reflective tubes that come down from a "window" in your roof, down to the ceiling of your room. I've only heared about these used over very large aquaria, and as a supplement to other lights.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Will, that tube is what I'm trying to find... don't know what it's called or where to find it or anything like it...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

They are called Tubular Skylights. ODL makes them. Just one brand I know.

rona, home depot, contracting companies...


----------

